

Comparison of DVCS hosting - Github, Bitbucket, Assembla, Unfuddle, Kiln & more - uggedal
http://journal.uggedal.com/private-dvcs-hosting

======
kneath
I know that the author says this is a high level overview... but the extra
features that DVCS hosting companies add on top of repository hosting is
practically the _entire_ value-add of using a repository hosting site vs.
setting up your own server or just dropboxing your git projects.

I know I'm biased, but for me I could care less about features like price per
GB. Features like GitHub's Branch List page, Compare View, Commit Comments,
and Web UI are the entire reason I push private repositories.

~~~
uggedal
Trust me, I wish I could afford to use Github. But with the twenty-something
private repositories I have now I'd be shelling out $50 a month. I find this a
bit pricey considering that these private repositories probably takes less
than 50MB combined.

To get around the private repository cap one could use one repository with
every project as a separate branch. But I imagine such a solution would be a
PITA to manage.

~~~
kneath
I have to ask, if your total combined space is 50MB, why did you choose disk
space as the axis of comparison across all these hosts?

~~~
uggedal
The major factor was repository count. I eliminated all providers with
restrictions on the amount of private repositories before comparing the
remaining providers across disk space.

------
qeorge
I've used RepositoryHosting.com for a bit over a year, and its one of the best
deals I've ever gotten. We have a repo for each client project, so like the
author we require unlimited repositories although our disk space needs are
low.

We don't need the project management offerings that are included with Unfuddle
and others, so its a good fit for us. I've worked with Unfuddle as well, and
its a great deal if you'd benefit from some Basecampish features.

~~~
slig
I'm another very happy RepositoryHosting client. The support is very
responsive and the I've never faced an downtime.

------
Groxx
I only knew of about half of those, so the list alone is valuable to me. I'll
have to try a few myself, thanks!

To those interested, I've been using Unfuddle for a while, and a super-basic
review:

Pretty quick, clean, and most importantly _loads_ of _very_ helpful (?)
documentation popups for n00bs (myself included). Someone who's never used Git
can jump on Unfuddle and be functional _very_ quickly. I believe they use Trac
for a ticketing system, but I'm not familiar enough with it to say for sure.

~~~
justinchen
haven't heard of unfuddle before but it seems like a great deal. nice how it
has svn, git and ticketing.

------
billiob
Nice post. You forgot about codaset.com that has an interesting pricing model
explained here: [http://codaset.com/codaset/codaset/blog/official-launch-
day-...](http://codaset.com/codaset/codaset/blog/official-launch-day-
march-1st)

~~~
uggedal
Added Codaset to the article.

------
edanm
I went through this exact process a few weeks ago, when I started using
Mercurial as my main source control. This article would have helped a lot.

I settled on Codebasehq, btw, and I'm extremely happy so far.

------
kamens
Kiln, like FogBugz, also offers a Student & Startup account that's completely
free for 2 users.

Disclaimer: I work on Kiln and FogBugz, but this is relevant to the article's
assessments.

------
alexknowshtml
Beanstalk was left off as well, they support Git as of a month and change ago.

I like them because of FTP/SFTP deployment, and they hook into all of the
other info management and communication tools I use.

~~~
scorchin
Springloops -- link: <http://springloops.com/> \-- also do FTP/SFTP/SCP
deployments and provide a much more flexible way of handling deployments in
comparison to Beanstalk. The only let down is that they only support SVN at
the moment, but I do know that if you ask for beta access you can use Git.

However, I've been waiting on them to implement Git functionality for well
over 5 months now and still no luck :(

------
rubyrescue
for private repos we just setup a separate git user on a cloud machine, add
everyone's public keys and make backups. it's really not more hassle and then
we don't have to explain to a client that their source lives somewhere other
than an environment that we control.

~~~
pibefision
cloud machine = Amazon?

~~~
pyre
or any of the others

------
toni
Also missing from the list is ProjectLocker.com. They offer several Git
plans[1]. I'm using their free plan for my private projects and am very happy
with them.

[1] <https://projectlocker.com/scenario/startup>

------
SlyShy
Great table layouts. I was hoping for a large summarizing table at the end,
however, because it was hard to directly compare two tables without a lot of
scrolling.

~~~
ube
Maybe I am missing what you're saying but the conclusion at the end summarizes
everything quite nicely in context of the original purpose which is stated as
"Please note that this is a fairly high level overview of DVCS hosting
providers where I focused mainly on price for private repositories and
allocated disk space."

Why would you need a gigantic table in this case?

~~~
SlyShy
Sometimes I like to form my own conclusions.

------
ube
Terrific and clear comparison. I've been wondering about where to go with
private repos...thanks for answering this question and having clear
recommendations.

------
jrockway
_I have several repositories with personal and client related code which needs
to stay private (like wasitup‘s source)._

Because what a tragedy it would be if someone saw the source code to a site
that does an HTTP request and occasionally sends email. It would save a
"competitor" like 15 seconds!

~~~
uggedal

      $ ~/dev/wasitup cloc .
            85 text files.
            84 unique files.                              
            20 files ignored.
      
      http://cloc.sourceforge.net v 1.08  T=0.5 s (130.0 files/s, 12730.0 lines/s)
      -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      Language          files     blank   comment      code    scale   3rd gen. equiv
      -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      Python               47       688       214      3658 x   4.20 =       15363.60
      HTML                 14       283        20       831 x   1.90 =        1578.90
      CSS                   1        66         8       282 x   1.00 =         282.00
      Javascript            1        30         2       155 x   1.48 =         229.40
      Lua                   1        15        11        67 x   4.00 =         268.00
      Bourne Shell          1         7         0        28 x   3.81 =         106.68
      -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      SUM:                 65      1089       255      5021 x   3.55 =       17828.58
      -------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~~~
jrockway
Less lines of code than my Emacs configuration. Seriously.

~~~
uggedal
My point: Writing 5000 lines of code in higher level languages takes more than
15 seconds.

~~~
jrockway
I said "replicate your app", not "write 5000 lines of code".

